# GMC ROS, seems pretty goood from my limited experience



## basboy (Jan 14, 2010)

thanks for the review. i have limited funds for tools and i need one of these. good info. is always appreciated.


----------



## dannymac (Feb 21, 2010)

hey for $20 if ya got a whole day of sanding for it it was worth it. anything longer is a bonus


----------

